# Adria Factory Visit 2007



## 99926

Whilst sat outside our van at the Shepton Mallet show we were approached by the Director of Adria who asked how we liked our motorhome and if we had any problems etc. He then asked us if were going to the show in Birmingham in October as Adria are having stand there. He then invited us to join a "convoy" he is arranging to visit the factory in Slovenia in July 2007, he gave us his phone number and contact details. We are thinking of going and I will find out more from him just wondered if any other Adria owners from MHF were interested in going along after speaking to a someone thats been to the factory it is supposed to be a very good trip.

Jane & Martyn


----------



## 88742

Depending on dates etc we might be interested.


----------



## 99926

He was talking about the 27th - 29th July for leaving the UK not sure if this is a definite date, but this would tie in with the school holidays so thats a start if you've got children. I will let you know when I find out more.

Jane & Martyn


----------



## geraldandannie

Would eligibility for this trip include those who _might_ be buying an Adria? :wink:

In all honesty, having seen loads and loads of vans at the show, the only one which appealed was an Adria Izola 697, which had a beautiful twin single fixed bed layout with central steps between, which you could fill in with 'bits' of cushion. It seemed to be the only one we saw which fitted out nighttime requirements. Easy access double bed, but with the ability for one to get up independently of the other, without sliding off diagonally or climbing over.

Two things put me off - the price (but then, so did all the rest :roll: ) and the 'boxy' look of the overcab.

Ah well, I can dream.

Gerald


----------



## 88742

Oh!! end of the Month is always bad for Jacqui, but hopefully she will have a 'stand-in' by then.

No children    ........................ that's assuming we don't count the one still attached to my wallet  :roll:


----------



## 99926

I would assume they would welcome anyone either owning one or wanting to own one. I will give him a call and find out more and update the post.

Jane & Martyn


----------



## 2point

Sounds a good trip.

Won't be able to make it as it falls between our planned summer hol (last week in June, 1st and 2nd week July) and the Rugby World Cup in September.

Look forward to the trip report.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

We fancy an Adriatik Coral 660 among others we are hoping to view at NEC, so a trip, assuming time and practicalities permit, we would like to pop across.


----------



## Pusser

I would love to visit that part of the world but anything with " ia " at the end of the countries name is a no no as far as my tour manager is concerned. "ance " and "ain" and "aly " are OK though. 8)


----------



## 89673

*Adria Factory visit*

We'd love to visit the factory. Perhaps we could get our carpets then. We've only been waiting 6 months. Oh how I wish I'd been able to have a few minutes with the MD of Adria UK. Some home truths. We were in Venice earlier this year and we could have gone there ourselves and got the blooming things.

This isn't the only issue, so please don't think we're a couple of carpet junkies.

Hopefully I (Huw) will have calmed down by then and might actually enjoy the visit.

Please include us in any info you have to the following e mail addy: [email protected]

Thanks Jane & Martyn for this,

H&B


----------



## Pusser

This I think is a very interesting factory because it is my belief that this churns out many vehicles for different marques to their spec. I may be wrong but I think Adria, Possl maybe even MHS Shark are all stuck together here. Possible Tributes too there being too types, one UK and one European versions.


----------

